# Halloween Websites



## night-owl

Here is an updated list with several new sites, and defunct sites have been removed. There are 117 in all:

HALLOWEEN:

http://halloween.lisamorton.com/

http://tartanplace.com/

http://www.djmcadam.com/halloween.htm 

http://www.factmonster.com/spot/halloween.html 

http://www.halloweenmagazine.com/

http://halloween.com/

http://www.everythinghalloween.com/index.html

http://www.halloween-online.com/

http://www.holidays.net/halloween/

http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/

http://www.operationlettertosanta.com/halloween/halloween_index.htm

http://www.geocities.com/~stuarts1031/halloween.html

http://www.geocities.com/heartfeltholidays/halloween.html

http://www.haunteddoghouse.com/

http://www.benjerry.com/halloween/

http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Halloween/Halloween-Monsters.html

http://www.halloweenassociation.com/

http://www.365halloween.com/


HALLOWEEN NEWS:

http://www.halloweennews.com/


HALLOWEEN LINKS:

http://www.hauntedwisconsin.com/links/ 

http://rats2u.com/halloween/halloween_index.htm


HALLOWEEN HISTORY:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween

http://www.maryjones.us/jce/samhain.html 

http://www.worldspirituality.org/halloween.html

http://www.chalicecentre.net/samhain.htm

http://www.historychannel.com/exhibits/halloween/

http://www.thebabysamshow.com/Biblical/Halloween.htm

http://www.catholiceducation.org/articles/religion/re0199.html


DEFENDING HALLOWEEN (INCLUDES A LOT OF GOOD HISTORY):

http://www.featherlessbiped.com/halloween/hallows.htm 

http://altreligion.about.com/library/weekly/aa101502a.htm 


GHOSTS & HAUNTINGS/GHOST STORIES:

http://www.geocities.com/trampingground/ 

http://www.halloweenghoststories.com/

http://www.theshadowlands.net/ghost/ 

http://www.castleofspirits.com/index.html 

http://www.headlesshorseman.co.uk/

http://www.ghosttoghost.com/menu.htm

http://www.ghoststudy.com

http://hauntedlights.com/

http://www.scifi.com/ghosthunters/

http://www.lostdestinations.com/haunted.htm

http://www.ghosts.org/

http://www.allhallowseve.com/stories/index.html

http://www.trueghosttales.com/stories/


HALLOWEEN/GHOST CAMS:

http://www.earthcam.com/search/ft_search.php?s1=1&term=halloween&x=16&y=15

http://www.libraryghost.com/


MONSTERS/CREATURES:

http://nli.northampton.ac.uk/ass/psych-staff/sjs/blackdog.htm 

http://istina.rin.ru/eng/ufo/text/341.html

http://www.fvza.org/index.html

http://www.beastofbrayroad.com/ 

http://www.monstrous.com/

http://www.cryptozoology.com/

http://paranormal.about.com/library/weekly/aa102300a.htm?r=94

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/stevemcnally/myths/index.html


WITCHES:

http://d21c.com/walpurgis9/halloween/witches.html


SUPERSTITIONS/MYTHS/TRADITIONS:

http://www.corsinet.com/trivia/scary.html

http://www.snopes.com/holidays/halloween/halloween.asp 

http://marriage.about.com/cs/customstraditions/a/divinationgames.htm

http://www.bcpl.net/~hutmanpr/wakegame.html


HALLOWEEN EVENTS IN YOUR AREA:

http://www.googhoul.com/index.cfm


PLACES TO VISIT:

http://www.castlehalloween.com/

http://www.hauntedsalem.com/

http://www.pumpkinshow.com/

http://www.pumpkinfestival.com/

http://www.anokahalloween.com/

http://www.stanleyhotel.com/

http://www.dannycouchfanaddicts.com/halloweeninhawaii.htm

http://themeparks.universalstudios.com/orlando/hhn/

http://www.gardnervillage.com/events.php?day=01&month=10&year=2007

http://www.pumpkinwalk.com/Gallery.html

http://www.abbeyinn.net/index-3.html

http://www.rosenbach.org/programs/rtb/rtb05.html


COLLECTING/VINTAGE:

http://www.halloweencollector.com/

http://www.vintagehalloween.com/

http://collectibles.about.com/library/halloween/bl2002clarkb.htm


ART:

http://halloweenartexhibit.com


STUFF TO BUY:

http://www.hauntedstudio.com/ 

http://www.cafepress.com/irishcountry/1737687 

http://www.coffinitup.com/

http://www.hollyberrysworld.com/

http://www.halloweenmart.com/

http://www.casamexicanafolkart.com/the_day_of_the_dead.html

http://www.madmartian.com/eyes/eye_menu_infl.htm

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/enter.htm


DECORATING:

http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch.html

http://www.yardhaunter.com/

http://members.tripod.com/~Motomom/index-2.html

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

http://www.llund.com/halloween.htm

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/index.html

http://www.bastardrat.com/

http://roadsidehaunt.com/

http://www.homestead.com/alba_56/props.html

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Corridor/9666/

http://www.make-stuff.com/hollidays/halloween.htm


FREE HALLOWEEN PRINTABLES:

http://www.1halloween.net/index.html

http://halloween.momsbreak.com/


PUMPKIN CARVING:

http://pumpkinglow.com/Patterns.htm

http://www.pumpkinmasters.com/

http://www.carvingpumpkins.com/


RECIPES:

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art5461.asp

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/et_hd_halloween/

http://www.hookerycookery.com/hween-menu.htm

http://southernfood.about.com/od/pumpkinpies/r/bl30629u.htm

http://irelandnow.com/colcannon.html

http://www.drinkswap.com/drinks/detail.asp?recipe_id=767

http://www.bbonline.com/recipe/secondpenny_ct_recipe3.html


GAMES TO PLAY:

http://bellaonline.org/misc/quiz/monsters/index.asp

http://www.cavernsofblood.com/

http://www.jigzone.com/g.php?37

http://members.aol.com/chaosatlanta/halloween/fun.html

http://dedge.com/flash/hangman/


CELTIC/IRISH:

http://www.movilleinishowen.com/history/mythology _intro.htm 
(this site also contains Halloween info. under 'Folklore' and 'Photo Gallery') 

http://www.irishcultureandcustoms.com/3Focloir/2Index.html 
(Halloween info in Lessons # 22, 48, & 66)

http://caeraustralis.com.au/samhain.htm
(clicking on 'Trenae Samhna' brings up more info plus a new Samhain menu to the right; also more info under 'The Expedition of Dathi')

http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk/folklore/folklore.html 

http://www.irelandseye.com/animation/intro.html

http://www.electricscotland.com/kids/stories/


----------



## peeweepinson

Thank you so much! I am adding this thread to my favorites list.


----------



## night-owl

peeweepinson said:


> Thank you so much! I am adding this thread to my favorites list.



You're welcome! I am always on the lookout for more.


----------



## night-owl

Here is another one for "Ghosts and Hauntings"

http://www.legendsofamerica.com/LA-GhostlyLegends.html

and one for "Monsters/Creatures"

http://www.suite101.com/links.cfm/mysterious_creatures


----------



## perdidoman

WOW, now that's a list


----------



## ironmaiden

Thankyou for taking the time to put that together. Its much appreciated!!!


----------



## CMGhost

yeah, thanks...I lost all my links after I had to reformat last week... much appreciated.


----------



## night-owl

I was so disappointed when this site disappeared from the internet, but I just found it again under a new URL:

http://www.wyrdwords.vispa.com/halloween/loreyard.html

Their history page:
http://www.wyrdwords.vispa.com/halloween/history/index.html

None of the Halloween history sites take into account _all_ of the sources. However, all of the sites combined cover the _basics_ of everything fairly well.


----------



## Haunted Horseman

This is an amazing list. Thank you so much.


----------



## night-owl

Here are some very entertaining lists to add to the superstitions category:

http://www.oldsuperstitions.com/index.php?query=halloween&submit=Go
http://www.oldsuperstitions.com/index.php?query=death

I don't know what category to put this in. It has ghosts and superstitions and more:
http://www.scaryplace.com/ScaryPlace.html


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

Nice work! Here's a few more in my sig for your consideration.


----------



## HalloweenJokes

Old but new but still lame 
See sig


----------



## carolinefox

Bookmarking this list threat, extremely valuable list for the upcoming Halloween event. Sharing my own List to facilitate everyone

Halloween Contact Lenses:
http://www.lensrage.com

Halloween Party Supplies:
https://wizzley.com/halloween-cake-cupcake-ideas-supplies/

Halloween Costume Masks:
https://wizzley.com/scary-halloween-movie-masks/


----------

